# Milled my first boards today(pics)



## OhioGregg (Mar 13, 2009)

Thought I would post some pics of my first stab at milling. Using the Logosol Big Mill Basic, Poor mans M7 Built a log table to attach it to and got some logs on there, but found the log was to big, 23" or so, couldn't get the rail/saw up high enough. So ordered a extension kit, it worked out well. I made some progress, cut several slabs off, and some wider boards. Then started milling some boards off the 8 1/2" cant. Seemed like the chain might be starting to dull, so stoped for today, and will try sharpening a bit and continue tomorrow. All seemed to go pretty well, the biggest complaint I have with setup, is it takes some fussing around to set up between cuts. The log stays on the table and the rail the saw rides on gets moved up or down, not as simple as the M7 with the leveling/raising/ lowering cranks. But I got more time than money, so its ok..
The notches on the rack don't quite work out to true 4/4 or 5/4 thickness for me. I've settled on what turns out to be 1 1/8" thickness, so that should be ok, i presume. Most on this forum seem to like 5/4 to allow for shrinkage. This first log is red oak, will try some cherry next. I cut my logs to 74inches. This stuff will hopefully be used for some assorted home woodworking projects. I don't need real large lumber, so this size seems to fit on the mill well, and are plenty heavy enough as it is.

Gregg,


----------



## blly8325 (Mar 13, 2009)

That's a pretty cool set up you got there... I like it!! But how do you get your saw to cut w/o sawdust that's remarkable!!!!!LOL:hmm3grin2orange: I wish I had some more space to do stuff like that. That set up you have makes some nice boards. Verry nice!!


----------



## valekbrothers (Mar 13, 2009)

That is a nice settup. I have always thought the chainsaw mills were clumbsy, but that looks like a slick operation. Keep us posted how the longevity of it is. :hmm3grin2orange:

By the way, Those are some nice looking Red Oak slabs.


----------



## dustytools (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice looking wood. Congrats on the new mill, I like it.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Mar 13, 2009)

nice tom trees:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## madrone (Mar 13, 2009)

Beautiful wood there. Looks like you have picked it up quick.
Probably should get some end seal on there though.


----------



## SilverBox (Mar 13, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## irishcountry (Mar 13, 2009)

Sweet!! Looks like you have a nice setup and got some good looking lumber cut! I could see owning a regular CMS and a logosol or maybe i'm just talking myself into it. Once you get around to using some of it you'll really appreciate it I just priced some red oak out at a big box store and a 1" (3/4) by 10" by 10ft was $76.00 that really made me feel good about the sweat and tears put into the stack I have in my garage right now!! Welcome and thanks for the pics keep em' coming.. Take care


----------



## Brmorgan (Mar 14, 2009)

irishcountry said:


> Sweet!! Looks like you have a nice setup and got some good looking lumber cut! I could see owning a regular CMS and a logosol or maybe i'm just talking myself into it. Once you get around to using some of it you'll really appreciate it I just priced some red oak out at a big box store and a 1" (3/4) by 10" by 10ft was $76.00 that really made me feel good about the sweat and tears put into the stack I have in my garage right now!! Welcome and thanks for the pics keep em' coming.. Take care



Wow... I bought a 1"x10"x8' S2S piece of red oak back around Christmas and paid about $40. Strange it would be cheaper here considering they don't grow within hundreds of miles of here.

Gregg, I like that setup. I've been considering something similar for cutting up short logs under 10" diameter. I have quite a few Birch shorts like that sitting in the yard. They're at a size that's just a pain in the neck to rig the Alaskan to.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 14, 2009)

Thanks for all the comments guys, I'll take more pics along the way, I know every body likes pictures, i know I do. Like they say, it didn't happen unless theres pictures! :hmm3grin2orange:
Now, If I could find a good use for the saw dust this thing produces. Its like most things I ever had an abundance of, pretty much useless..lol
As for sealing the logs, I did just that the day I cut them, used Anchor Seal. Doesn't show to well in the pics, it dries kinda clear. That leads me to another question for the experienced ones here. When I dropped this red oak, about a month or so ago, and bucked the logs to length, it had some small cracks in the center. I first thought it might have happened when the tree fell, but looking at the stump, the cracks were in there also. The same day, I dropped the Cherry, it also had the cracks in the center. Just wondering when the best time of year is to drop a tree for milling? Or wheather it just don't make much difference. 
I built the log table a little higher than most would I think, but I like the fact that I can run the saw standing erect! good for us older guys..lol Its ammazing the weight in these only 74" oak logs, I think in the future I might just pick on little less diameter logs, just for ease of handling.

Gregg,


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice set up/lumber Gregg keep up the good work-thks for posting


----------



## Bill_G (Mar 14, 2009)

I bought the same setup myself. I did end up ordering the M7 sled that cranks, got sick of pushing the saw. I also ordered some extra clips for the arms so I can put a set of clips above the current set so I can pull out the bottom clips and drop the rail to the next setting and not worry about setting the clips with one hand while holding up the rail with the other. I have a circular mill if I am going to saw large amounts, but these are fun little mills that saw very nice lumber cheaply. I have been very happy with how uniform the lumber comes out. Looks like you have done well with yours also.


----------



## lionrider (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice looking setup. I'm looking to get into milling here after I rebuild my 660. Did you polish your saw before you took that picture? 
--lionrider


----------



## SilverBox (Mar 14, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> Now, If I could find a good use for the saw dust this thing produces.




Sawdust box (sandbox) for the kiddies, however you'll have the problem any sandbox does.. CATS!!! My lil boy loves the sawdust piles from the mill, lol.


----------



## BobL (Mar 14, 2009)

Greg,
Have you thought of this.
- Replace the board(s) marked X replaceable with a narrower one maybe even just a 4 x 2 "
- Before replacing, drill 4 x 1/2" holes into the edge of 4 x 2 and in corresponding places in the edge of the board below. 
- Insert 1/2" all thread rod (with nuts) into the holes long enough to lift the log to the required height.

A couple of cross braces for the 4 x 2 would probably increase stability.

That way you could put a large log on the mill and lower it to the height you need, and lift the heavy ones using the all thread rather than physically lifting them onto that final step. You could also use it to correct for odd tree taper.


----------



## Raymond (Mar 15, 2009)

That is pretty cool.  I've seen these small saw mills in the magazines and wondered how well they work. 
And the ripping chain, how well does it cut? How many cuts per sharping and all?

I've got 4 good cedar logs I need to be doing something with this summer before it's to late.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 15, 2009)

Thanks for all the good ideas and sugestions. I didn't polish the saw for the pic, lol, I bought it new in Nov., so it hasn't had a great deal of use yet.
BobL, your ideas are allways very helpfull and imaginative, from reading your many posts on here. Don't know how many mods I'll make to it, many I suppose over time. But they plant a seed, for the future. 

Bill_G, I like your idea of extra set of the key or clips, especially on repeat cuts of same depth. I don't think the scale marking sticker is gonna last to long either, it starting to get boogered up a little already.

Raymond, I sharpened the chain once while milling this log, and will again before starting another. I have several ripping chains from Baileys, They seem good to me, but Im a newbie, so what do I know..LOL But, I have read that is about the most important part of chainsaw milling, keeping the chain sharp!
Chain filling is not one of my strong suits, but a necessary evil I guess.
Now, If I could only get my diesel tractor to run on saw dust.. I'd be set for life

Gregg


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 15, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> Thanks for all the good ideas and sugestions. I didn't polish the saw for the pic, lol, I bought it new in Nov., so it hasn't had a great deal of use yet.
> BobL, your ideas are allways very helpfull and imaginative, from reading your many posts on here. Don't know how many mods I'll make to it, many I suppose over time. But they plant a seed, for the future.
> 
> Bill_G, I like your idea of extra set of the key or clips, especially on repeat cuts of same depth. I don't think the scale marking sticker is gonna last to long either, it starting to get boogered up a little already.
> ...



Gregg when the sticker becomes useless you can get thin stainless rulers in various lengths-these can be trimmed to the width you need leaving just the scale if need be. Tin snips would leave a rough edge. Pneumatic shears would leave a better finish if you have one as in pic below. You can glue the scale to your mill using clear silicone, or if you need to be able to calibrate glue to 18 gauge sheet metal that is slotted where the attachment screws go and mount that to the mill.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 15, 2009)

BIG JAKE said:


> Gregg when the sticker becomes useless you can get thin stainless rulers in various lengths-these can be trimmed to the width you need leaving just the scale if need be. Tin snips would leave a rough edge. Pneumatic shears would leave a better finish if you have one as in pic below. You can glue the scale to your mill using clear silicone, or if you need to be able to calibrate glue to 18 gauge sheet metal that is slotted where the attachment screws go and mount that to the mill.



Big Jake, 
Great idea! The biggest thing I use the scale for is to set both ends of the mill to same height setting, so its level. Then, count the rings where these clips go to change depth. The markings at least give me a starting point. These bars with the scale markings also act as a fence, so they get rubbed on by the log as you rotate and manuever it. A more permnate marking scale would have been nice from Logosol.

Thanks, Gregg


----------



## BIG JAKE (Mar 15, 2009)

OhioGregg said:


> Big Jake,
> Great idea! The biggest thing I use the scale for is to set both ends of the mill to same height setting, so its level. Then, count the rings where these clips go to change depth. The markings at least give me a starting point. These bars with the scale markings also act as a fence, so they get rubbed on by the log as you rotate and manuever it. A more permnate marking scale would have been nice from Logosol.
> 
> Thanks, Gregg



Can't vouch for how long the markings on the rule will last in weather/sun. You can either clearcoat, keep out of weather when possible or see if you can find a scribed rule also. No maintenance req'd = more time for fun!


----------



## oldsaw (Mar 15, 2009)

Niiiiiice log. Wow. Yes, you will sharpen a lot, get a couple of other chains to swap out and sharpen at the end of the day.

Mark


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 15, 2009)

oldsaw said:


> Niiiiiice log. Wow. Yes, you will sharpen a lot, get a couple of other chains to swap out and sharpen at the end of the day.
> 
> Mark



Oldsaw, 
I have an extra chain for this bar 24" and couple for a 28" bar also. I think I will do just that, swap them around instead of sharpening avery so often. I guess there is no big drawback using the 28", little bigger than I really need, but bought them before I got this setup. 

Thanks, Gregg


----------



## TNMIKE (Mar 15, 2009)

*Im wondering how hard it would be to build one*

Does anyone have any close up pictures or drawings of this type mill?? It looks pretty simple


----------



## Backwoods (Mar 15, 2009)

The cracks that you see are stress cracks and most all logs will have them to some degree. The key is to get the end seal on as soon after the tree is fell as possible to slow the moister loss, and minimize additional cracking. Orient the saw to the crack and level the pith so that it can be removed in one board rather then two or three boards. Nice log, wish they were all that nice. Enjoy your mill and the wood that you make with it.


----------



## OhioGregg (Mar 16, 2009)

TNMIKE said:


> Does anyone have any close up pictures or drawings of this type mill?? It looks pretty simple



TNMIKE
 You can download the manuals for these Logosol products from there web site. There free to download, in .pfd format. That should give you some good ideas, as they show all the parts. I'll add a couple more pics here.
Gregg


----------

